# What guitar tuning would you recommend for my melody?



## Gargamel

Hi,

Normally I'd ask for help on Guitarforums.com, but the site is down. I made a melody which has three notes: c#, d#, b. (Using two chords: B and E).

This is impossible to play in standard tuning if you'd want to put the melody in the highest string. Which alternative tuning should I choose?


----------



## senza sordino

I don't have enough information for you. Only you know what kind of sound you want to create.

My first thought is standard tuning.

But then I thought of something unique: open G tuning with a capo at the third fret creating an open B tuning.


----------



## Gargamel

senza sordino said:


> I don't have enough information for you. Only you know what kind of sound you want to create.
> 
> My first thought is standard tuning.
> 
> But then I thought of something unique: open G tuning with a capo at the third fret creating an open B tuning.


I don't want to create any particular sound. I just want the melody (which is three notes; c#, d#, b) to be in the highest string when I play chords. You understand why it's impractical to play this melody (c#, d#, b) on the highest string in standard tuning, don't you? Because these three notes are extremely high-pitched when played on the high E string.


----------



## senza sordino

Gargamel said:


> I don't want to create any particular sound. I just want the melody (which is three notes; c#, d#, b) to be in the highest string when I play chords. You understand why it's impractical to play this melody (c#, d#, b) on the highest string in standard tuning, don't you? Because these three notes are extremely high-pitched when played on the high E string.


I do understand.


----------



## Gargamel

senza sordino said:


> I do understand.


Ok. I don't really know too much about alternate tunings and I haven't used a capo. It's a bummer that Guitarforums.com is down.


----------

